# Any reason NOT to get a Grammostola pulchra?



## Rue (Feb 28, 2011)

I've read quite a bit this weekend, looked at all the T's recommomended to me...and surprisingly...am considering the _G. pulchra_ as my 2nd choice. 

I didn't think I'd go for an all-black spider when the colours on some of the _Brachypelma_ are so enticing...but there you go!  

I couldn't find anything negative written about them - but there doesn't seem to be very much on them in general...so I was just double checking if anyone knew of anything to watch out for...

Thanks eveyone!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 28, 2011)

Too much awesome for you to handle 

Nope, no reason.


----------



## Rue (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL...I can handle awesome (I think)


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 28, 2011)

I had G pulchra that was pretty defensive
also very itchy, yukes! 
but its no big deal, I got bath in anti itch cream and shoved her in farthest corner of my spider room
PS. also dont mention to any of your pulchra about daylight or they be asking for a window seat


----------



## jt39565 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got mine as a sling, it is now almost 3" and MUCH more active than when smaller. I am very pleased and would someday like to sex it so I can breed it.


----------



## Rue (Feb 28, 2011)

Anastasia:  LOL...

The consensus seems that they're one of the most docile and least 'kicky' species...maybe you got the one that forgot to read the manual?

I guess it's hit or miss with kicking, so I'll worry about it if it happens.

I'm this close (**) to making a final decision.

Since I'm getting spiderlings...and they're too small to be sexed...what's the maturity time of a male and the lifespan?

jt:  Has yours been kicky, or are they less so as juveniles?


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 28, 2011)

A buddy of mine has 20 cb adults. We sexed all and 2 tried kicking as we were pinch grabbing, the rest were quite OK. He tried it with 20 blondis and he was sick for 3 days.

I didn't buy any that day cos they were close to molting and I did not like the brown color so I paid twice the cost and got a beautiful P.antinous. But later he gave me a freebee sling and I took it.

Cute little bugger.

Get it.


----------



## esotericman (Feb 28, 2011)

Grammostola pulchra, as posted only rarely have any issues with defensiveness.  If you're going to get very small spiderlings, I suggest getting a 2-4, only to ensure you have a nice long lived female if one molts out as a mature male.  Mature males are fine, just live less long.  Trading mature males out is a great way to get more animals and make the hobby a little less costly.  And it is such a popular species!

As for Anastasia's allergic reaction, it usually builds up over time, 15 years ago, I had NO issues, now I can not get near a Brachypelma smithi, but have few problems with other species.  Some keepers get near a New World species, and itch for days, your mileage will vary.  Since you're starting small, I wouldn't fret the allergy too much at this time. 

Furthermore, this species has tons of fans and therefore informative posts, so you can read yourself silly!


----------



## Mez (Feb 28, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> A buddy of mine has 20 cb adults. We sexed all and 2 tried kicking as we were pinch grabbing, the rest were quite OK. He tried it with 20 blondis and he was sick for 3 days.
> 
> I didn't buy any that day cos they were close to molting and I did not like the brown color so I paid twice the cost and got a beautiful P.antinous. But later he gave me a freebee sling and I took it.
> 
> ...


What made him sick for 3 days?


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 28, 2011)

Mez said:


> What made him sick for 3 days?


All the hair he inhaled from the WC T.blondis. He told me that he was completely deep red, had extreme difficulty while trying to breath. Apparently he had a severe allergic reaction.


----------



## Bosing (Mar 1, 2011)

a good reason NOT to get one is that you'd probably go and get some more of them after the first Pulchra. Then by the time the babies grow, you'd need a bigger enclosure for your ten slings.  Then you'll lack space.  By the time they mature, you will try and breed them and more babies come your way. Then your friends will envy you and will hate you for owning them.


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm getting one!  Have one on hold (along with my Singapore Blue)...

Now...what size? I have the option of 1/2" or 1"...

...so many decisions...

I dunno...this could get bad...first I was only getting one...now I'm getting two...but I still think breeding isn't the books for me.  However, never say never...


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rue said:


> I'm getting one!  Have one on hold (along with my Singapore Blue)...
> 
> Now...what size? I have the option of 1/2" or 1"...
> 
> ...


 1" for sure


----------



## malevolentrobot (Mar 1, 2011)

to put it shortly, not really 

i would think cost would be the only set back (if that matters to you) and how slow they grow naturally. the prices for sexed females at larger sizes can be offputting for someone beginning (especially compared to other beginning Ts), so you may find yourself with a dinky sling for a while, unless you decide to powerfeed. 

with that said, they are awesome and once they get the really nice jet black they are absolutely stunning. mine is fairly laid back compared to most of my other Ts, eats like a pig (from my tongs!) and has only half heartedly attempted to flick hairs at me twice.

edit: whats the difference in price between the 1/2" and 1"?


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in no rush for them to grow...so dinky slings are fine (I'm getting a handle on the jargon too!).

The price difference is $25...so I suppose I should go with 1".

I'm glad everyone is so happy with theirs!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pulchras seem to have a cult following stronger than any other T, except maybe pokies. At least thats what I've noticed. I'm sure they aren't this popular for no reason.
And if the 1/2" is $25 less than the 1", I would just get the 1/2". They all get the same size eventually, so you might as well save the money. Plus watching them grow is the funnest part of keeping T's IMO, so why miss out on valuable time with a little sling?


----------



## Bill S (Mar 1, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> And if the 1/2" is $25 less than the 1", I would just get the 1/2". They all get the same size eventually, so you might as well save the money. Plus watching them grow is the funnest part of keeping T's IMO, so why miss out on valuable time with a little sling?


+1 on this approach.


----------



## curiousme (Mar 1, 2011)

We wanted to increase the odds of getting a female, so we got 2 at the same time and have grown them from an inch or less to a little under 3 inches.  Mulder and Scully are among my favorites in our collection.  They have a cute habit of sticking their abdomens high in the air as if to be prepared to kick some hairs, but rarely ever do.  I have never seen a threat pose from either one.    Great pick!  I would get it small and grow it from there.  They grow fairly quickly at first, so the difference is negligible until they hit 2-3".  They will be at the size of the bigger ones quicker than you would think.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine is about 2"and I really like it. Pretty skittish at this size, but still cool. When they get larger they are beautiful! Something about the hairs remind me of a black cat...


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

Uh-oh!  Too late.  I already put in for the 1"! But the Singapore Blue is only 1/2 " 

Oh well...I could talk myself into either size I suppose. Now I'll just have one bigger baby,and one smaller baby...

Heh...now I'm REALLY excited!  Two babies coming my way as soon as it's warm enough to send them!

So the _G. pulchra _has a following?  I didn't notice that much when I was Googling...I'll have to go look!  How about the Singapore Blues?


----------



## curiousme (Mar 1, 2011)

We had a _L. violaceopes_( C. sp.blue) sling that died during its first molt with us.  It was calm when we housed it and honestly we rarely saw it, because it constructed itself a hide and camped out.  So, our interaction was brief, but with a young one.  We did not have any problems, until the failed molt.  I loved its bright orange setae against the dark blue, very pretty contrast and we will eventually replace it.


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds so pretty!

I went shopping at Michaels...found two 3.5" square acrylic containers that I hope I can drill holes into...and a pretty tray to put them on (that was an impulse buy)...they had glass pebbles and polished rocks on sale...so I'll put some of those in the teeny 2 oz. bowls I picked up at Petland (for water).

I only found the ExoTerra Plantation Soil...so I bought a brick of it.  If it's not suitable, I can keep looking.  I have time.

I think I'll keep them in the powder room.  It's windowless...but light comes in from the hallway...it's also the warmest room in the house.  The mealworms already live in there (in a tub hidden in a wicker basket)...so may as well keep the T's in there too.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 1, 2011)

Exercise caution keeping them in the powder room.  Fumes from bathroom cleaners could be toxic to them.


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!  I don't use too much in the way of toxic cleaners...but I can certainly move them out when I do!


----------



## Rue (Mar 2, 2011)

The cheque is officially in the mail!  Woohoo!  Since it's too cold to ship...I paid the old-school way and opted for snail-mail...

Now I have to work on patience...

...maybe I'll go drill some holes...1/8" drill bit?

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

I hate to be right sometimes...

Drilling cracked the plastic box...since the box is now wrecked...I experimented and tried a couple of other ways (smaller drill bit, tape over the drill site, etc.)...still cracked the brittle acrylic...

Suggestions?


----------



## Moltar (Mar 2, 2011)

Well obviously I am a little late to the party but let me go ahead and give you the one reason not to. The grow so freakin S L O W. For that reason it's good that you got the 1" specimen. That 1/2" could represent as much as 6 months of growth, maybe even more.

As for drilling the acrylic cubes, I just cover the whole area with masking tape, use a marker to draw dots where I want the holes (purely cosmetic thing - keeps them straight) and _drill slowly_. Just let the bit and weight of the drill do the work, don't push.


----------



## captmarga (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my little G. pulchra.  She's super sweet. 

I use the same kind of cubes, I use a dremel tool for drilling holes.  Small bit, multiple holes.  They are easy to stack if needed, and the various sizes are great. 

Good luck with your new babies!

Here's my little Lullaby:

http://www.shadowscastle.net/111_lullaby.jpg (photo too large for page!) 

Marga


----------



## peterock44 (Mar 2, 2011)

go to home depot/lowes/local hardware store and get yourself a cheap soldering iron, then just melt the holes through, much easier and absolutely no cracking. i do all my enclosures this way.

pete


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 2, 2011)

Clever cubes - what are the blue dishes?  And as far as the G. pulchra, good choice.  I just got one a couple of weeks ago from Ken the Bug Guy.  Love it.  It came in at about 1".  I think you will be pleased with that size.


----------



## Rue (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I'll try melting holes too ...I'll experiment on the cracked box first!  I have a dremel...but no drill bits for it...

I'm interested to see just what the size difference between 1/2" and 1" is (er, in real life I mean ) ...

The bowls are little 2 oz. ceramic water dishes.  I was going to fill them with gravel (so no one drowns) and add water - and sink them into the substate so the spiderlings can get at the water easily.  Hopefully they'll hold a bit more water (than a bottle cap) and help with the humidity.  Should be easy to keep clean too...

I just use shallow plastic dishes/ lids for my cockroaches...but they're in the basement where no one sees them...I'm trying to make these little enclosures a bit prettier...

Does anyone use R/O water?  It's either that or well water (v. high in tannins).  The well water hasn't hurt the roaches, so I'm assuming it's fine...and maybe even better with the minerals in it?


----------



## captmarga (Mar 3, 2011)

Rue - I use the same water dishes, but only on juvies and adults over 2" DLS.  A bottle cap is better for a sling.  Lullaby still has a bottle cap, since she keeps filling it up with substrate and webbing over it.  The ceramic dishes are a quick rinse, but if your T decides to fill them up, they get just as dirty as any other water dish!  I have one or two Ts that web them and kick dirt in them daily, and two or three that have absolutely pristine dishes. 

Marga


----------



## malevolentrobot (Mar 3, 2011)

you could always just spray a side of the enclosure instead. 2oz condiment cups have been actual enclosures for .5" slings i've had in the past  (in fact i have a G. rosea RCF in one currently).

i've gotten past the point of fussing over water dishes for most of my Ts, in fact only stuff over 3" in the collection has one currently, since the juvie Brachy duo decided to be "mischevious" and fill them with sub.


----------



## Rue (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I will keep that in mind as I experiment with set-ups! 

I'm just trying to keep myself busy until they get here...it's like waiting for a bizarre Xmas present...

Maybe I'll go play with a cockroach in the interim...


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 3, 2011)

I would also not advise using the water dish at that size, I usually wait u"ntil my spiders are around the 2" mark. I see that you have been "bitten" by the spider "bug". It starts out as another little pet but this hobby can really get you. Once you realizei the diversity of species, ease of maintenance for keeping many, little space needed you really can go nuts. I am sure I will be seeing you at some shows.


----------



## Rue (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL...well, I might very well show up at a show to check things out...but I hope I don't start amassing a huge collection...


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure you don't, I never meant to either. I don't know what it is, I mean I have always loved all aspects of the animal husbandry hobby and have bred many species of fish and reptiles, but something about tarantulas and other invertebrates really makes it a mainstay. Like I said before maybe it is their relative hardiness and ease of maintenance, or the fact they can be left alone for long periods, moved without major hassle, easily transported accross country. I could go on and on about the benefits, but then again, I am a salesperson. 



Rue said:


> LOL...well, I might very well show up at a show to check things out...but I hope I don't start amassing a huge collection...


----------



## Rue (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL...well, you've sold me on attending a show!  When and where is the next one?  Hopefully close to S'toon.


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 3, 2011)

the reasons i wouldnt get one is simple: slow growing, pricey (especially for a confirmed female), and i think that there are more interesting Ts available than a G pulchura.


----------



## Rue (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget I'm a T beginner...

I suppose once you get a handle on them something fiestier can be more interesting.  But I'm getting the Singapore Blue too...


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 3, 2011)

Rue said:


> Don't forget I'm a T beginner...
> 
> I suppose once you get a handle on them something fiestier can be more interesting.  But I'm getting the Singapore Blue too...


i just got me a 4.5in female Singapore blue last week, beautiful T, its just very shy and rarely seen.


----------



## Rue (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you posted a picture of her?  This is a busy forum...I might have missed it if you did.

I melted holes in my cubes, with the new soldering tool I bought...and I made a spare, just because I had bought one...

The larger water bowls are indeed too big...I'm just playing with humidity.

The bottle cap will have to do.

I hate the stupid Plantation Soil brick I bought.  It's like a real brick, next to impossible to break bits off.  I think I will use the organic sterilized Seedling Starter Mix (which I bought for the tomatoes I'm starting) instead.  It's a mix of sedge and sphagnum peat, vermiculite and perlite...looks and smells good.


----------



## JC50 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would read the label on the potting foil because it very well might have fertilizers and other harmful chemicals that would kill your slings.Most soil for vegetables or plants generally have the additives.


----------



## Rue (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing else on the label...I could contact them to make sure.


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 10, 2011)

esotericman said:


> Grammostola pulchra, as posted only rarely have any issues with defensiveness.  If you're going to get very small spiderlings, I suggest getting a 2-4, only to ensure you have a nice long lived female if one molts out as a mature male.  Mature males are fine, just live less long.  Trading mature males out is a great way to get more animals and make the hobby a little less costly.  And it is such a popular species!
> 
> As for Anastasia's allergic reaction, it usually builds up over time, 15 years ago, I had NO issues, now I can not get near a Brachypelma smithi, but have few problems with other species.  Some keepers get near a New World species, and itch for days, your mileage will vary.  Since you're starting small, I wouldn't fret the allergy too much at this time.
> 
> Furthermore, this species has tons of fans and therefore informative posts, so you can read yourself silly!


+1 on that! my Rosea brings me up bad if I have to handle her.. and I don't see her kick hairs...

I believe it was my T.Blondi that made the reaction build up like this.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Mar 10, 2011)

I think they're pretty awesome as well. 

The only *"*bad*"* thing I've heard on them is that they're really slow growers.


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 12, 2011)

I would stay with the brick. Don't try to saw through it but lay it on its edge so you can see the layers and use a knife to pry a layer off.  This has worked really well for me.  And remember this stuff is really going to expand.  It really is worth the effort and is a great substrate  I use it alot.


----------



## Rue (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks!  I did get enough broken off for the 3 little cubes...and boy...this product is certainly good at water retention!  Hope it dries up enough for when my babies arrive...a little too moist still...

I realize you don't have to clean cages out completely all that often...but still...unless you need the entire brick it's a bit of a pain to have to cut off bits...

I wish they'd make up a package with smaller cubes of it if it needs to be compressed like this for shipping/handling...


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2011)

Weird_Arachnid said:


> The only *"*bad*"* thing I've heard on them is that they're really slow growers.


This species requires much patience when raising slings!!!If your not patient kinda person its well worth paying extra to get a larger sized animal ;]
-Chris


----------



## Rue (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm patient...if I know to be!  

Getting more excited!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Mar 14, 2011)

Rue said:


> I've read quite a bit this weekend, looked at all the T's recommomended to me...and surprisingly...am considering the _G. pulchra_ as my 2nd choice.
> 
> I didn't think I'd go for an all-black spider when the colours on some of the _Brachypelma_ are so enticing...but there you go!
> 
> ...


-They grow slow
-Expensive Tarantula (some people can't afford an adult female)
-Only have one color 
-Some are nervous 
-They are very fragile when it comes to handling just a small fall can get them injured.
-have only 50-150 eggs per sac compare to other Ts.
-Molts every two years once they are adult so you can't really breed them every year. 
-they live longer than your average pet, so if your on your 60s most likely this T will out live you because they can live up to 30 years. 
- hard to see in the dark because they are black
- they don't use their house too often 
- they don't eat mouse like other big terrestrial (if you have mouse problem in your house this guys will not be helpful)  
- not for people who likes aggressive Ts because they are not aggressive


----------



## Rue (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a good list.  Thank you.

I don't think those are all that negative though...except for the fragility.

I'm getting a baby...no idea if it's male or female...hopefully we'll find out in due time.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love mine! When I went to drop a cricket in last night, it jumped up and grabbed it before I had a chance to let go. I was dangling in the air by the cricket's head until I could stop laughing and set it down.


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rue said:


> That's a good list.  Thank you.
> 
> I don't think those are all that negative though...except for the fragility.
> 
> I'm getting a baby...no idea if it's male or female...hopefully we'll find out in due time.


get at leat two slings, the chances for getting a female is greater when you buy more than one


----------



## Rue (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm getting two...of different species...and waffling on a third...of yet another species...


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 14, 2011)

which species if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Rue (Mar 14, 2011)

LV-426 said:


> which species if you dont mind me asking


Not at all!  For certain the _L. violaceopes_ - I have one waiting to be shipped (soon as it warms up a wee bit more)...that's the species that started me looking (so pretty!)...and now I'm leaning strongly towards _P. irminia_...

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




gmrpnk21 said:


> I love mine! When I went to drop a cricket in last night, it jumped up and grabbed it before I had a chance to let go. I was dangling in the air by the cricket's head until I could stop laughing and set it down.


...looking forward to 'playing' with my new pets too...

Hope they're not way faster than my snake at grabbing food from the tweezers...


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Mar 14, 2011)

They can be!


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 15, 2011)

They do sell discs of this substrate - about the size of a coaster and 0.5" thick.  It is usually over by the hermit crab supplies in stores.

The bricks work well for me because I have quite the zoo crew at home.

Okay, gotta admit with all your expected arrivals and purchases, I am getting the "buying bug".  How about Metriopelma sp. "Carabobo" or Xenesthis immanis?


----------



## Rue (Mar 15, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> They can be!


...I'm in for it! 

I have 'long-handled' tweezers on my shopping list already...I'll see what other 'just in case' gear I need...



			
				ijmccollum said:
			
		

> They do sell discs of this substrate - about the size of a coaster and 0.5" thick. It is usually over by the hermit crab supplies in stores.
> 
> ....


Thanks.  I had no idea.  I'll go take a look next time.  That would be so much more convenient for me at this point.


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rue said:


> Not at all!  For certain the _L. violaceopes_ - I have one waiting to be shipped (soon as it warms up a wee bit more)...that's the species that started me looking (so pretty!)...and now I'm leaning strongly towards _P. irminia_...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...


i got a female L violaceopes, the most beautiful T i never see. I also picked up a .75in P. irminia  today at my LPS. both are awsome


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Mar 16, 2011)

NevularScorpion said:


> -They grow slow
> -Expensive Tarantula (some people can't afford an adult female)
> -Only have one color
> -Some are nervous
> ...


You are right on most of the part, except that pulchra egg sacs are relatively big compared to other T's. Anything less than 300 eggs is considered a small clutch and I've heard of 800 in one sac. Also, I'm pretty sure it would gladly eat a mouse if you gave it that chance.

Although I'm somewhat biased, as they are my favorites, I think G. pulchra is the best T if you want to help an arachnophobe overcome his or her fear. I had several cases when people were scared to death to even enter my T room and 5 minutes later after seeing me, my wife and my kid handling one of our girls, they were happy to handle her too.

This is my wife's co-worker. Before that moment, that girl was about to faint just hearing the words "big spider" LOL


----------



## Rue (Mar 16, 2011)

LV-426:  That's what I need to hear! :clap:

TarantulaHomes:  Very nice!  I'm looking forward to rearing up that black beauty too...I love how 'plump' their overall form is...

BTW...what's that electric elephant in the background for?  Slow cooker?  Incubator?


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rue said:


> LV-426:  That's what I need to hear! :clap:
> 
> TarantulaHomes:  Very nice!  I'm looking forward to rearing up that black beauty too...I love how 'plump' their overall form is...
> 
> BTW...what's that electric elephant in the background for?  Slow cooker?  Incubator?


i actually had a good look at the suntiger, its a bit bigger than i thought, its a bit more than 1in


----------

